# Reverse beeping...



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a 2010 model GTR and as we all the thing beeps like a nutter when you go it reverse. However, this evening I went out with the missus and when we got she asked how I got rid of the beeping sound....... So how the h3ll have I gotten rid of the beeping noise?? Or is something about to break??


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

As far as I know you can't stop it so well done! Wish I could do it to mine coz it drives me nuts!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

SamboGrove said:


> As far as I know you can't stop it so well done! Wish I could do it to mine coz it drives me nuts!


Thats the answer I got when I searched to try and stop it! I could make a fortune if I figure out how I have done it :clap:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Graham,

You may have no idea but can you help us figure it out?

Did you tinker with anything you don't normally tinker with?

Did you sit in reverse for any length of time.

Did you play with any buttons while reversing?

When I first got my new car I swear it didn't do it. I tested it and ven texted a friend to say it was beepless.next bing I knew. It was beeping.

Anything might help.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I honestly dont know when it stopped, but missus says either last weekend or this weekend - dont drive the car during the week. 

All that has been done is:

* screw in passenger rear tyre
* ticking noise when doing low speed left turns
* took the car to KwikFit
* all wheels balance and nitrogen topped-up
* rear tyre replaced
* mounting surfaces cleaned 

and thats it... 

Uninstalled the Cobbs a few weeks ago, but that was quite some time ago...

Have the front and rear with the wiring harness from forum member (name forgotten - sorry) and the reverse cam still engages and works...

No - not played with any new buttons
No - not sat in reverse for extend time frame

I hope its not a temp fix!!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Funny as mine didn't beep yesterday whilst out but did this morning : (

Have no idea at all why it would have stopped when it did.


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

I also have a 2010 model and the reverse beep has been temperamental since new. All I know is that it only seems not to work when I have driven into our underground car park at work and go to reverse into my space. Sometimes it kicks in mid-manoeuvre, sometimes not.

HPC did check it out and told me they couldn't find anything wrong. I was told it's a totally separate system to any other warnings so nothing else can be affected.

I have to say it doesn't really bother me either way.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

will be going out soon for test...


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

the beeping is back


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

grahamc said:


> the beeping is back


:chuckle:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

and gone again... I think it might be to do with me not pushing very hard on the brake when I change it reverse.... not sure..... that or the beeper is breaking!!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

The beeper is the one part everyone wants to break


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Im trying!!


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

When I was looking to purchase a 2010 model from Exeter JFE the master tech said that he could disable the beeps. Unfortuanately I didn't buy that car so never found out if he was correct and could disable it but he seemed very confident. Appreciate this doesn't really help but surely there is a master tech out there who can do it. I can find out his name if that will help.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

The beep is certainly a novelty and I understand it is annoying but unless you spend ages in reverse I don't think it should be too much of a bother? IMO only ofc


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

My wife managed to reverse her Q7 into a wall - despite having a reverse camera and parking sensors. She said she didn't realise she was in reverse. Maybe the beep is a good thing..........................(no she doesn't drive the GTR)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My wife managed to reverse straight into my car (not GTR) while trying to exit our driveway. She even blamed me thoughi was sitting n the house!


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

FWIW I've got a 2011 and the beep seems to be a bit temperamental on that too. It is a bit worrying that Nissan can't make a reverse beep that works consistently. ( Or maybe its a bit worrying that they _tried_ :nervous: )


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Hugoboy said:


> My wife managed to reverse her Q7 into a wall - despite having a reverse camera and parking sensors. She said she didn't realise she was in reverse. Maybe the beep is a good thing..........................(no she doesn't drive the GTR)


lol what a coincidence my missus drives a Q7 too! Although both cars park significantly away from each other to avoid any incidents lol


----------



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> lol what a coincidence my missus drives a Q7 too! Although both cars park significantly away from each other to avoid any incidents lol


I am just about to buy my wife a Q7! Time to rethink?
My GTR is kept in the garage though!
I hate the need for 7 seats!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm waiting for the new Q5. 

Two children - more than enough!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Kilted GTR said:


> I am just about to buy my wife a Q7! Time to rethink?
> My GTR is kept in the garage though!
> I hate the need for 7 seats!


To be honest despite all the hate the Q7 is a very comfortable, spacious and reliable beast. The newer ones are not as bad as what people think. Even booting it I still get a range of over 350 miles on a single tank 

Mine came with the parking camera which helped a lot for the missus lol. If you don't need 7 seats have a look at the Q5 or even the newest Discos....


----------



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> I'm waiting for the new Q5.
> 
> Two children - more than enough!


I only have 2 children as well. It is the ferrying about of cousins, friends, inlaws etc that has lead to the Q7 decision. I love our allroad but have conceded defeat. I hope it doesn't beep in reverse like the GTR. The Allroad just turns the volume down on the stereo.
The beep in the GTR is so loud!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I kinna love the beep now. I beep back in reply.

I don't really like how sensitive the rear sensors are though...


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

Has anyone figured out how to turn the beeping off since the previous posts?

As since I have had my instrument cluster replaced (yesterday at Colliers:thumbsup it has now reared its head on my09. Which is rather annoying.


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

Mine is intermittent too. However, I have noticed that it seems to be on when its cold and there is condensation in the air. When dry, it seems to go away.
Can't promise that is always the case, but I will definitely test my theory in the future. Why this is, who knows..... A few people have commented that it has gone. Now that the temperatures are getting warmer??


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

Paul_G said:


> Mine is intermittent too. However, I have noticed that it seems to be on when its cold and there is condensation in the air. When dry, it seems to go away.
> Can't promise that is always the case, but I will definitely test my theory in the future. Why this is, who knows..... A few people have commented that it has gone. Now that the temperatures are getting warmer??


I first noticed the beep whilst reversing out of my garage this afternoon. It was about 15c and dry. So not convinced with your theory.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

I've worked it out, select R, R, Off and then select reverse on the shifter whilst holding the brake pedal fully down. Then press the accelerator down fully and lift your left foot. Beeps Disengaged permanently


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

perrin21 said:


> I've worked it out, select R, R, Off and then select reverse on the shifter whilst holding the brake pedal fully down. Then press the accelerator down fully and lift your left foot. Beeps Disengaged permanently


Really!! How the hell did you work that out!

Nice one though :thumbsup:


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

It's witchcraft it is


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

isub said:


> Really!! How the hell did you work that out!
> 
> Nice one though :thumbsup:


I worked it out after I had a row with the ex mrs because she wouldn't wear her seatbelt lol. It's a true R mode stop.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If only it worked!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Haha mine stopped beeping a couple of weeks ago for a few days and I found it strange reversing without beeping haha... but since then its been back to normal, it doesnt actually bother me anyway


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

My beeping stopped about 2 months ago and hasn't returned... starting to miss it now :chuckle: my son used to love being in the back going beep beep beep as I reversed now he just asks where its gone and looks all upset :chuckle:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

stop the beep


----------

